

AMA with Patrick McKenzie a.k.a. patio11 tonight - gloves
https://plus.google.com/events/cgaa95d93f3irlivthkel2ulbjk

======
marklittlewood
I want to ask @patio11 what changed - why did he decide to become CEO of a
startup?

